# Why Swim Bladder?



## ryukin (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Experts,
Anybody tell me the reason for the occurance of swimbladder problem? Whenever i am facing this problem i was told that there is only less possibility of survuval of the fish. Really is no remeady for this? Does this bladder problem comes only for goldfishes or it affects the koi also.

Ryukin
Fish Book : http://petgoldfishsecrets.com/


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

Swim Bladder mostly effects fancy goldfish due to their spine. Koi, Comets, Shubunkins can probably get it as well, but the fancier goldfish are more succeptable to it. The only rememdy I have found to somewhat work is adding aquarium salt, doing a salt bath, or feeding frozen peas with the shells taken off.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

hmmmmm
a first-time poster who just happens to include a link to a site selling a goldfish "ebook" ?
Who writes with a very similar writing style (or grammar) as the author of the site in question ?
(personally - that site makes my head hurt)

And there's no real explination of why they are linking to that site - or why they are asking the type of question the linked ebook should certainly cover for $27 ... 

I smell spam


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

This reeks of spam.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

spamspamspamspamspamspamspam it's SPAAAAAAMMM, wonderful Spaaamm!

Try epsom salt if you're serious, although your book should have covered that.

Aw, man...I checked out the site. Funny, funny stuff! I think the Girls Gone Wild ads are more subtle than that one.

I was amazed to learn about all the different SPECIES of goldfish, though.


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I tried reading through that website. I had to stop after the first few sentences because it was giving me a headache. :chair:


----------



## wkhaiaun (Oct 7, 2007)

*Swim Bladder*

Nobody or even expert can really tell you what actually causes swim bladder problem but there's an agreement saying that maintaining good water quality will prevent this. Something got to do with bacterial infection that's why good water quality is a must.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Spam it is. Fried, Chilled, Baked, steam it is still the same. CLOSED.....


----------

